# Grafiken bei Word SCHNELL ersetzen?



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab Office 2003, ne Word-Datei mit 5-6 Grafiken drin. Die würde ich gerne ersetzen, aber formatierung usw beibehalten - geht das? ich meine, dass es bei älteren word-versionen ganz simpel durch einen doppelklick auf die grafik ging, aber bei word2003 find ich nix...


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2007)

bild linksklicken und in der "zeichnen"-leiste (unten, wenn nicht angezeigt: ändern) auf "grafik einfügen" klicken.
oder ist das schon zuviel arbeit?

alternativ: rechtsklick aufs bild, "grafiksymbolleiste anzeigen" und dann auf "grafik einfügen".

ersteres ist klar komfortabler.


edit: das mit der formatierung hab ich vergessen. 
aber dafür gibt's ja den "format übertragen" - button.
oder sind die formate immer wieder anders?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2007)

HanFred am 05.12.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> bild linksklicken und in der "zeichnen"-leiste (unten, wenn nicht angezeigt: ändern) auf "grafik einfügen" klicken.
> oder ist das schon zuviel arbeit?
> 
> alternativ: rechtsklick aufs bild, "grafiksymbolleiste anzeigen" und dann auf "grafik einfügen".


 dabei ersetzt word aber nicht das bild, sondern fügt ein neues ein. 





> oder sind die formate immer wieder anders?


  ja


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2007)

Herbboy am 05.12.2007 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> dabei ersetzt word aber nicht das bild, sondern fügt ein neues ein.


wenn du es vorher anklickst (dass der rahmen sichtbar wird) nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2007)

HanFred am 05.12.2007 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 05.12.2007 21:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




doch! bei meiner wordversion jedenfalls.


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2007)

Herbboy am 05.12.2007 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> doch! bei meiner wordversion jedenfalls.


habe gerade bemerkt, dass das abhängig von der umbruchart ist. warum auch immer.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2007)

HanFred am 05.12.2007 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 05.12.2007 21:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was heißt das? kann ich etwas irgendwie so ändern, dass das "layout" bleibt und es dann ginge...?



ps: inzwischen hab ich die bilder einfach neu eingesetzt, aber interessieren würde es mich schon...  :-o


----------

